# What can it has and how do I fix it?



## DonPilin (Jan 24, 2022)

Hi friends! Thanks.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2022)

Do you have a scope or loop Look under the leaf and see if you see any bugs
Get a better pic are all your leaves doing this
I suspect Mites


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 24, 2022)

spider mites

get some Pyganic and try and beat them back unless the infestation is apocalyptic in which case you need to nuke the plant and sanitize your grow room


----------



## boo (Jan 24, 2022)

yep, sure looks like spider mites...pyganic works well but try exciteR, twice the strenth and organic...just don't hit the flowering plant...kinda looks like you've got an infestation...do you see any webs...


----------



## DonPilin (Jan 25, 2022)

Any webs.
what exactly is exciter? what ingredients does it contain?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 25, 2022)

What does ExciteR kill?


Exciter is labeled to kill the following insects: *Ants, Chiggers, Crickets, Fleas, Lice, Grasshoppers, Ticks, Weevils, Flying Insects*, and many other insects. When used alone, ExciteR does not leave a long residual.

*ExciteR Pyrethrin*

You have got to kill these before you go into 12/12.  Got To.. To me, it looks like there is a piece of wood running vertical along side the leaf in the picture. Treat that too. Every crack and crevice.   They can be incredibly hard to get rid of depending on your set up and what is surrounding it.  Based on my personal experience.  Good luck.


----------



## DonPilin (Jan 28, 2022)

Now appears one fungus? how can i fix this? thanks.


----------



## Airbone (Jan 28, 2022)

Looks like pest damage still to me.
What’s your humidity?


----------



## pute (Jan 28, 2022)

Check the underside of the leaves for mites.


----------



## DonPilin (Jan 29, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Looks like pest damage still to me.
> What’s your humidity?


Two days ago it rained a lot here and it got wet...
I don't know why I don't have a hygrometer.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 29, 2022)

Have you gotten a close up of the little black dots on the leaf in the first picture?  Are you convinced if it is bugs or not?  Do you have a jewelers loupe?  Tell us more about your set up.  Watering / feeding procedures.


----------



## DonPilin (Jan 29, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Have you gotten a close up of the little black dots on the leaf in the first picture?  Are you convinced if it is bugs or not?  Do you have a jewelers loupe?  Tell us more about your set up.  Watering / feeding procedures.


I want to buy a 15x magnifying glass, will it be enough to see them or not?
Well, I water it 20ml every day with a syringe and liquid worm humus.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 29, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> I want to buy a 15x magnifying glass, will it be enough to see them or not?
> Well, I water it 20ml every day with a syringe and liquid worm humus.


If you have a camera phone, you could try and take a super closeup with it and see it’s under side since you don’t have a glass yet. Order a hygrometer too as they are very cheap and handy in your grow


----------



## DonPilin (Jan 29, 2022)

Will neem oil help? What do you think?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2022)

Looks like spider mites to me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 29, 2022)

You need a closer look to determine if it’s bugs. I just had a similar experience with leaf issues. Turned out to be light and humidity issues as it cleared up when I transferred them to the tents environment.


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> Will neem oil help? What do you think?


If they are mites and  I think they are neem isn't that effective.  I use azamax 3  or four applications every 3 days.  You need a 360° sprayer as they are on the under side of the leaves.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

Nothing some dynamite wont fix


----------



## DonPilin (Jan 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You need a closer look to determine if it’s bugs. I just had a similar experience with leaf issues. Turned out to be light and humidity issues as it cleared up when I transferred them to the tents environment.


Did you move it to a more airy and less humid place with natural light? or as it was the place of the tents that improved? thanks.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 29, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> I want to buy a 15x magnifying glass, will it be enough to see them or not?
> Well, I water it 20ml every day with a syringe and liquid worm humus.


for 22 bucks on AmazonI bought the same nifty microscope gmo showed in one of his threads. Way more magnification and easy to use. I've tried a lot of the various tricome viewing devices, this is the best and darn near cheapest I've encountered.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 29, 2022)

I forgot to say it is used with a little adjustable stand, and plugs into your phone or computer.  I use it on my phone, comes right on when plugged into phone. Inexpensive digital cameras and their resolution has come a long, long way.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 29, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> Did you move it to a more airy and less humid place with natural light? or as it was the place of the tents that improved? thanks.


I moved it from my bedroom under so so plant light to my tent with spider light. They had been growing in veg stage under the so so light while they waited for their turn in the tent. Also my tent provides better ventilation and plant movement with the fan. I’m working on moving the humidity up a bit as it’s super low but the same as in the house. All new growth does not have the problem with the leaves. But as everyone says here, you need to make sure it’s not critters. Best way is to look closely at them. Do the spots on the back of the leaves wipe off?


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2022)

You can see mines with the naked eye. Little bitty dark spots that move if you watch long enough. Scope is not necessary for a spider mites. Absolutely necessity with russet mites. Thrips are also easy to see.


----------



## DonPilin (Jan 29, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I forgot to say it is used with a little adjustable stand, and plugs into your phone or computer.  I use it on my phone, comes right on when plugged into phone. Inexpensive digital cameras and their resolution has come a long, long way.
> 
> Bubba


It is difficult for something from abroad to enter my country...
Well apparently I can buy one that has 60x ..although some opinions are good and others not so much. It comes with 3 batteries and uv led.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 29, 2022)

Amazon.com : USB Microscope Camera 40X to 1000X, Cainda Digital Microscope with Metal Stand & Carrying Case Compatible with Android Windows 7 8 10 Linux Mac, Portable Microscope Camera (USB Microscope) : Electronics 

This the one I use that gmo put me on to.

Bubba


----------



## DonPilin (Jan 29, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I forgot to say it is used with a little adjustable stand, and plugs into your phone or computer.  I use it on my phone, comes right on when plugged into phone. Inexpensive digital cameras and their resolution has come a long, long way.
> 
> Bubba


This is the 60x one, although there are mixed opinions about its quality...
I just asked him if it is to connect to the cell phone or to see directly.
If not I can buy a 15x glass one.
At how many x magnification do you see the mites?


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> This is the 60x one, although there are mixed opinions about its quality...
> I just asked him if it is to connect to the cell phone or to see directly.
> If not I can buy a 15x glass one.
> At how many x magnification do you see the mites?
> View attachment 287039


Like I said, you can see them with the naked eye.  Take an infected leaf, cut it off, turn it over and look close.  If you see webbing like a spider web you got em.  By the way a female can lay 50 eggs a day and those eggs turn into adults in 7 days.  You can have thousands of them by the time that contraption arrives.


----------



## DonPilin (Jan 29, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Amazon.com : USB Microscope Camera 40X to 1000X, Cainda Digital Microscope with Metal Stand & Carrying Case Compatible with Android Windows 7 8 10 Linux Mac, Portable Microscope Camera (USB Microscope) : Electronics
> 
> This the one I use that gmo put me on to.
> 
> Bubba


This is more expensive,and more x of course!


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2022)

This is what I use.  Hand held.....60 to 120 for $13 at Amazon.


----------



## DonPilin (Jan 29, 2022)

I see black dots on the reverse side of the leaf.


----------



## Airbone (Jan 29, 2022)

Do you see any small larve anywhere.
That kinda looks like a thrip infestation I had.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 29, 2022)

pute said:


> This is what I use.  Hand held.....60 to 120 for $13 at Amazon.


I have one of these also.  works, but like all hand helds hard to keep distance from bud to microscope constant, so focus constantly changing with movement. fine to scan for ambers, but if I want to look carefully, the stand holds it a constant distance, so once focused. it stays there. Advantage is, easier to look at buds "on the plant" with this one ive got to get the bud to the scope and held down in some fashion and then move scope towards it.

6 of one...

Bubba


----------



## DonPilin (Jan 29, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Do you see any small larve anywhere.
> That kinda looks like a thrip infestation I had.
> View attachment 287043


I don't see any larvae. I can remove the small spots with my hand, but I don't want to remove them all because the leaves are brittle.


----------



## Airbone (Jan 29, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> I don't see any larvae. I can remove the small spots with my hand, but I don't want to remove them all because the leaves are brittle.


I definitely would get some pyganic or captain jacks. If it’s in veg state it wouldn’t hurt anyway.
Definitely looks like bugs!


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I have one of these also.  works, but like all hand helds hard to keep distance from bud to microscope constant, so focus constantly changing with movement. fine to scan for ambers, but if I want to look carefully, the stand holds it a constant distance, so once focused. it stays there. Advantage is, easier to look at buds "on the plant" with this one ive got to get the bud to the scope and held down in some fashion and then move scope towards it.
> 
> 6 of one...
> 
> Bubba


Agree but after a while you get good at using it.  



DonPilin said:


> I don't see any larvae. I can remove the small spots with my hand, but I don't want to remove them all because the leaves are brittle.


Those small spots are probably mites.


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Do you see any small larve anywhere.
> That kinda looks like a thrip infestation I had.
> View attachment 287043


Thrips are easy to see,  Fast little fkr's.  Plus they are much bigger that mites.


----------



## boo (Jan 29, 2022)

this is what a mature spider mite looks like...chances are it's best to tear down and sterilize...if you've got mites you'd wish you had after 4-5 sickly grows...many a good grower has wasted a years worth of work "containing" the borg...


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2022)

Airbone said:


> I definitely would get some pyganic or captain jacks. If it’s in veg state it wouldn’t hurt anyway.
> Definitely looks like bugs!


Captin Jack's, you mean Spinosad?  Won't work on mites.  You have to kill the eggs as well.  If not they hatch and start all over.  Pyganic, azamax or similar will solve the problem.  IMO you can beat spider mites in veg flower is a real problem.  Like boo said.....clean the room.  If you get russet mites ..... Stick a fork in it.


----------



## spunom (Jan 29, 2022)

pute said:


> This is what I use.  Hand held.....60 to 120 for $13 at Amazon.


I have one of these. I found it difficult to use for trichs, but look at the lit screen of you cell phone with it...


----------



## DonPilin (Jan 30, 2022)

Are the brown leaves caused by mites? Or maybe they have been burnt by too much sun? or by mites, fungus and too much sun?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 30, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> This is the 60x one, although there are mixed opinions about its quality...
> I just asked him if it is to connect to the cell phone or to see directly.
> If not I can buy a 15x glass one.
> At how many x magnification do you see the mites?
> View attachment 287039


This one will work if it all you can get it.  Upgrade later


----------



## DonPilin (Jan 30, 2022)

spunom said:


> I have one of these. I found it difficult to use for trichs, but look at the lit screen of you cell phone with it...


Sorry, I'm not an English speaker, I didn't understand exactly what you meant.


----------



## spunom (Jan 30, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> Sorry, I'm not an English speaker, I didn't understand exactly what you meant.


I apologize. It was off topic.

Here's a recent example of transplant shock:















I'm not saying that is what you got. These OGs know much more than me. But like you, I scoped every mm of my leafs. There were no bugs or larvae. My black spots were soil from the transplant.


----------



## spunom (Jan 30, 2022)

It does facinate me that under 120X magnification, you can see that every color and shade on your phone screen is created by pixels consisting of just four colors.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 30, 2022)

OK. No bugs. Time to re-examine feeding schedules, feeding mixtures or solution and PH. What kind of run off do you have and could it possible be from overwatering? OK so, 1st page of thread deals with bugs, second with scope or loupe, show us more of your set up. pots, plants, pot plants, what kind of soil and nutrients you are using and how often you are watering feeding your medium.  How often do you let it almost dry out all the way?


----------



## spunom (Jan 30, 2022)

And is any other growth showing the same symptoms?


----------



## DonPilin (Jan 30, 2022)

The leaves have got worse, they are browner, could this be due to watering with water and humus or is it because of the mites? I read that they recommend using contact and NOT systemic acaricides.


----------



## DonPilin (Jan 30, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> OK. No bugs. Time to re-examine feeding schedules, feeding mixtures or solution and PH. What kind of run off do you have and could it possible be from overwatering? OK so, 1st page of thread deals with bugs, second with scope or loupe, show us more of your set up. pots, plants, pot plants, what kind of soil and nutrients you are using and how often you are watering feeding your medium.  How often do you let it almost dry out all the way?


Well, there are bugs, as there are dots behind the leaves.
Tap water or distilled water, although I read that mineral water is best, but I also read that if it is mineral water it cannot absorb the minerals properly.
Ph no idea. I put the plant in the house and I put artificial light on it, and when the sun comes out I put it outside, I know it's not the right thing to do, but I don't think it's the cause of the problem. In the future I plan to leave it outside and light it when the sun is not shining on it.


----------



## DonPilin (Jan 30, 2022)

spunom said:


> And is any other growth showing the same symptoms?


yes unfortunately another leaf has started to wilt and turn brown.


----------



## spunom (Jan 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 30, 2022)

Back to step 1 - Kill all bugs before you switch to 12/12.  It aint easy but it is do-able. Neem oil or any of the previous products discussed. Spray and wait a couple days and spray again. Don't over do it but definitely get the underside of the leaves.  this works well before you put them in the dark if you do for the night.  Sometimes through refraction of light through the spray / treatment the light can actually magnify and cause more problems.  Spray / wait / spray / wait / spray / wait and make sure you treat the surroundings really good also.  The product should suggest wait times. Make sure to do it 3 times at least and keep the stuff around.


----------



## DonPilin (Feb 3, 2022)

I applied abemectin and the plant got worse.  Is there another problem?


----------



## DonPilin (Feb 4, 2022)

Tell me that sulphur powder can be used for mites, what do you think?


----------



## boo (Feb 4, 2022)

the only one sure kill for mites is avid, very toxic if used in flower but not in early veg...why use a bb gun when you can use a shotgun...


----------



## DonPilin (Feb 5, 2022)

what drug is the ¨¨avid¨¨? Well I think you have to take it one step at a time, I read that abemectin is very toxic, supposedly very strong.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 5, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> OK. No bugs. Time to re-examine feeding schedules, feeding mixtures or solution and PH. What kind of run off do you have and could it possible be from overwatering? OK so, 1st page of thread deals with bugs, second with scope or loupe, show us more of your set up. pots, plants, pot plants, what kind of soil and nutrients you are using and how often you are watering feeding your medium.  How often do you let it almost dry out all the way?


ALL OF YOU MOFOS ARE THE BEST! everyone trying to help everyone with info ,wisdom ,wit and sarcasm. ...


----------



## boo (Feb 5, 2022)

not wanting to be captain doom but at this stage of the game I would tear down, do your due dilligence in sterilizing and begin again...your plants look rough so a poor start usually equates to a fight to the end...if it is mites it's almost a no win situation...hard  to see with your pics but all the light spots of the leaves is a good indicator the pests are sucking the life out of the plant which will affect the final outcome...just my two cents...


----------



## DonPilin (Feb 6, 2022)

The little black hairs on the back of the leaves have decreased, the discolouration on the top of the leaves has remained the same. And the brown and wilting on the tips of the leaves towards the centre of the leaves has increased, so I suspect I also have a fungus.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 6, 2022)

that plant looks to be toast Amigo 

can you take a photo of the entire plant ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 6, 2022)

I'm sorry my friend but if the majority of the plant looks like that it's pretty much fked at this stage.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm sorry my friend but if the majority of the plant looks like that it's pretty much fked at this stage.




if anyone grows cannabis long enough things like this will happen

no words of comfort , trust me , I know….try losing 90% of an outdoor crop , possible 20 lb grow , down the drain…..

I had to buy my herbs until next years garden….I had a good dealer though , who knows how to grow weed so I tried to enjoy my cannabis experience by indulging myself with new flavors

but buying weed makes no sense to me , especially when it’s so easy to grow weed…...well most of the time


----------



## pute (Feb 6, 2022)

Growing is a labor of love.  We have all had our problems.  Evaluate what happened, formulate a plan so the same mistakes are avoided and try again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## boo (Feb 6, 2022)

for what it's worth I've been growing for over 20 years and finally discovered my demon in using tents, which are relatively new to me...fresh air is critical and here I was growing without it...once I introduced fresh air to the room things turned 100% for the better...if you stop trying you'll never learn...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 6, 2022)

I build my grow rooms out of RMax. Works great and easy to use. Duct tape and a razor knife is pretty much all you need.


----------



## pute (Feb 6, 2022)

A true master never stops learning.  The day you thing you know it all is the day you begin to fail.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 6, 2022)

This is with RMax. The the backside of the RMax is white. Grown with HOT5s.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## DonPilin (Feb 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I build my grow rooms out of RMax. Works great and easy to use. Duct tape and a razor knife is pretty much all you need.
> 
> View attachment 287661


rmax is a moisture insulator or something similar? where exactly did you use that?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 7, 2022)

I built the walls out of it. Just like you see in the pictures.


----------



## DonPilin (Feb 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that plant looks to be toast Amigo
> 
> can you take a photo of the entire plant ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2022)

Are you using a good soil mix, and have you been feeding it
What size pot is it in, and how old again?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2022)

Also Has thgis plant grown any taller or wider in the last 2 weeks or staying the same size?


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 7, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> View attachment 287711
> View attachment 287711
> View attachment 287712





well you may be able to save that plant if that is your goal

i would spray with Pyganic and then in a few days remove the dead leaf material and spray again..wait two more days and spray again…

that should do it


----------



## DonPilin (Feb 7, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Are you using a good soil mix, and have you been feeding it
> What size pot is it in, and how old again?


It has a good soil mix.
I asked the seller and he told me that it is from cuttings, and I have just been told that cuttings in plants that live for a year are NOT RECOMMENDED and that is probably why they get sick.
The pot is small, I should move it to another one, but I don't think that's the main problem. I don't know how old it is, but it must be about 2 months old, and I have no idea about the cutting.


----------



## DonPilin (Feb 7, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Also Has thgis plant grown any taller or wider in the last 2 weeks or staying the same size?


has grown a little, but it has grown


----------



## boo (Feb 7, 2022)

again, how old is the plant...


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 7, 2022)

boo said:


> again, how old is the plant...




I think DonP said about 2 months old?


----------



## boo (Feb 7, 2022)

I think topping the plant at the meristem will help it blow up...


----------



## DonPilin (Feb 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I think DonP said about 2 months old?


Yes or 3 months... but if it's from cuttings, I heard an agronomist say that it's actually the age of the cutting, so I guess it should be a year and a half or so.


----------



## DonPilin (Feb 9, 2022)

boo said:


> I think topping the plant at the meristem will help it blow up...


explain yourself in simple words, please.  Also remember I am not an English speaker, I use translator ha ha ha


----------



## DonPilin (Feb 14, 2022)

Now some shiny yellow balls have appeared... what could they be (I put them in a circle)? The little black hairs on the back of the leaf are still there, but they have diminished. And the brown leaf tips are unfortunately still there.
I applied carbedazim... I don't know what to do now.


----------



## DonPilin (Mar 31, 2022)

Hello people, now it is like this, what do you think, I apply systematic insecticide once a week approx, but it continues with symptoms. What do you think?Thanks


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> Hello people, now it is like this, what do you think, I apply systematic insecticide once a week approx, but it continues with symptoms. What do you think?Thanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 292066
> View attachment 292067


Your plant seems to be healthy and in bloom now. Is it summer in Argentina?


----------



## DonPilin (Mar 31, 2022)

It is autum!  i seem other bigger than mine...i suppose that something was wrong ;(


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> It is autum!  i seem other bigger than mine...i suppose that something was wrong ;(


Hopefully someone here can help you. How long has your plant been in bloom?  Have you been feeding her along the way? In veg and bloom?  If so, what nutrients have you been using?  This information might help those chime in with a comment or two to help you. It could be genetics too, what kind of plant is it?


----------



## DonPilin (Mar 31, 2022)

Is RIver OG(supposedly ).
It has been in the ground for about 1 month and I water it with water and sometimes I put liquid earthworm humus!
It started to flower about 3 weeks ago. When the sun is not shining I put a big spotlight that I bought. It has about 12 hours of light counting the artificial and natural light.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

Maybe a few more nutrients during the veg cycle would have helped them get a little bigger and bloom nutrients maybe during bloom would help. Did they start blooming when you first put them out a month ago or did they veg some first?  When was the first flower sited?


----------



## pute (Mar 31, 2022)

Careful with that systemic ... That plant is flowering...never use a systemic in flower...yer pecker might fall off.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 31, 2022)

Maybe the soil is too hard for it to grow through. The fields here get as hard as cement in the late fall. I would stop with any bug sprays at this point.  You might treat the ground around it, a 1/3 meter away from the plant, but I would stop spraying the plant itself and hope for a little rain.  Once you harvest hold your buds under clean water in a bucket and very lightly swish them around to try to get and residual off.  Hopefully someone else comments. Possibly should have not sprayed it on the buds themselves. !!


----------



## DonPilin (Apr 2, 2022)

it seems that the main problem is that the plant is cuttings...it's in the roots or a virus or something similar.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Careful with that systemic ... That plant is flowering...never use a systemic in flower...yer pecker might fall off.


----------



## DonPilin (Apr 3, 2022)

Do you think it will produce healthy seeds?
do you think it will give seeds? thank you


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 3, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> Do you think it will produce healthy seeds?
> do you think it will give seeds? thank you


It will only produce seeds if you have a male plant or someone in your neighborhood has males. Or if it turns hermaphroditic but then the seeds would not be desirable.


----------



## DonPilin (Apr 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It will only produce seeds if you have a male plant or someone in your neighborhood has males. Or if it turns hermaphroditic but then the seeds would not be desirable.


Hello, but if it is feminised, it is supposed to give seeds, right? Thanks


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> Hello, but if it is feminised, it is supposed to give seeds, right? Thanks


Feminized plants should not produce seeds DP 

let me rephrase that, unless you have a male in the air somewhere that gets to her. Or perhaps she herms then I wouldn’t use those seeds


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

I hope not. Just supposed to be a girl with no balls.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I hope not. Just supposed to be a girl with no balls.


Tell that to the NCAA swimming folks…


----------



## DonPilin (Apr 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Feminized plants should not produce seeds DP
> 
> let me rephrase that, unless you have a male in the air somewhere that gets to her. Or perhaps she herms then I wouldn’t use those seeds


Ups.. what means DP?thanks


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

Oh sorry the DP meant DonPilin


----------



## pute (Apr 14, 2022)

That is a female and will not produce seeds unless it is pollinated by a male or it herms.   Should be able to get it to harvest.  If you see bugs spray it down gently with water. I have never grown outdoors so I am not as much help as I would like to be.   Good Luck.


----------



## DonPilin (Apr 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Feminized plants should not produce seeds DP
> 
> let me rephrase that, unless you have a male in the air somewhere that gets to her. Or perhaps she herms then I wouldn’t use those seeds


and what kind of plant gives seeds? the regular ones? thank you.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> and what kind of plant gives seeds? the regular ones? thank you.


If you invite a male in, you will have females with seeds. Most of us don’t want seeds on our girl plants unless they are purposely trying to make seeds


----------



## DonPilin (Apr 16, 2022)

I read that feminised sermillas can give about 2 or 3 seeds, depending on the size of the plant. Has this happened to you? thanks


----------

